# Dont put rubbish in the bin,use the floor provided



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok here we are enjoying ourselves in Javea and I came across this rather funny thing, well....... :lol: it is to me where does one put ones litter then! :? Weather really good down here bye the way. a little breezy but that adds to the atmosphere.
Clive.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing lost in the traducción there - just the meaning!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

¿Es solo por mierde (perro)?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

¡ Si, es un posibilidad !


----------

